# fiable - antonyme



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

N'y aurait-il vraiment pas d'antonyme pour le mot _fiable_ (= à qui on peut se fier) dans le sens de : personne à qui on ne peut pas se fier ?
Puisque j'ai remarqué qu'il y en a seulement : peu fiable, pas fiable...


Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Dans ce sens, c'est en effet souvent peu ou pas fiable qui s'imposent puisque que infiable ou afiable n'existent pas. Cela se comprend puisqu'on juge de la fiabilité (notion qui se conçoit) et pas de la non-fiablilité (notion qui ne se conçoit que par néantisation.)
Cependant, selon le contexte, selon la nuance que l'on veut exprimer, certains antonymes peuvent faire l'affaire : infidèle, fragile, douteux, ambigu, etc.


----------



## rolmich

et aussi, selon le contexte : _c'est un instable/amateur/peu sérieux/imprévisible._


----------



## Yendred

Et en argot péjoratif : _un baltringue_
Ce mot vient du vocabulaire du cirque, où il désigne la personne en charge du montage et démontage du chapiteau (déformation de _balle _et _tringle_), donc métaphoriquement quelqu'un d'instable, qui déménage sans cesse.

Ou encore en argot des banlieues : _un bouffon_
En référence au personnage médiéval dont la fonction était d’amuser la cour.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je rajouterais, selon le contexte : fantaisiste, défaillant.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à _tous_.

Après tout, qu'est-ce que vous diriez à la place des pointillés dans mes exemples ci-dessous comme antonymes de 'fiable' ?

1. Méfiez-vous de cette personne *...* .
2. Ne lui dis rien. C'est une personne (très) *...* .


----------



## Yendred

Gemmenita said:


> 1. Méfiez-vous de cette personne *...* .
> 2. Ne lui dis rien. C'est une personne (très) *...* .



Comme vous l'ont indiqué SergueiL, rolmich et Piotr Ivanovitch, tout dépend du contexte.
En l'absence de contexte plus précis, le meilleur antonyme est :
1. Méfiez-vous de cette personne *pas fiable*.
2. Ne lui dis rien. C'est une personne (très) *peu fiable.
*


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, oui, parfait ! Merci infiniment , _Yendred_.


A ce sujet, j'ai aussi une autre question...euh...plutôt un doute :
Et quant aux objets (non-personne) auxquels on ne peut pas se fier ? Par exemple, quel serait le contraire de :

-un site fiable
-une source fiable (en parlant de la source d'un article)

Serait-ce toujours 'pas fiable, peu fiable' ?


Merci !


----------



## rolmich

Absolument : _surtout, ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont... il n'est pas fiable_ (il n'est pas sur).


----------



## Gemmenita

Superbe !  Merci infiniment, _rolmich_.


----------



## Reynald

Dans ce dernier cas, dans la liste fournie par SergueiL (#2), _*douteux*_ est possible. _Un site douteux _(s'il s'agit bien d'un site web),_ une source douteuse._

Possible aussi pour une personne, d'ailleurs (Cnrtl):


> b) À qui on ne peut se fier. _Amis douteux._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je dirais aussi *douteux*, mais on peut ajouter *louche* et *suspect*.

En langage argotique, on dira *craignos*.


----------



## Gemmenita

C'est très bien, tout ça ! Merci infiniment _Reynald_ et _Piotr_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je voudrais toutefois préciser que _douteux_ peut être ambigu en raison des différents sens possibles de cet adjectif.

Quoi qu'il en soit, selon le contexte on pourrait dire *sujet à caution*.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je voudrais toutefois préciser que _douteux_ peut être ambigu en raison des différents sens possibles de cet adjectif.


Il en est de même pour "craignos".


----------



## Gemmenita

C'est trèèès bien... Merci beaucoup _Maître Capello _et _JClaude._

Cela dit - et si on admet que, selon le contexte,  on comprend qu'il s'agit de 'à qui on ne peut pas se fier'- et en continuant les affirmations suivantes de nos amis ci-dessus dans ce fil :

- Ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont, il n'est pas fiable.
- un site douteux/ pas fiable.
- une source douteuse/ pas fiable.

.*..est-ce que les exemples suivants seraientt corrects aussi?*

- Ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont, il est sujet à caution.
- Ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont, il est craignos.
- un site sujet à caution.
- un site craignos.
- une source sujette à caution.
- une source craignos.


Merci !


----------



## Chimel

Gemmenita said:


> - Ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont, il est sujet à caution.
> - Ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont, il est craignos.
> - un site sujet à caution.
> - un site craignos. (  )
> - une source sujette à caution.
> - une source craignos. (  )
> 
> Merci !


_Sujet à caution_ ne s'applique qu'à un manque de fiabilité de l'information, pour une source, un document… On ne peut pas l'utiliser à propos d'un objet concret, comme un pont.

A l'inverse, j'hésiterais à dire _craignos_ (qui plus est, familier) pour parler d'une information non fiable.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> j'hésiterais à dire _craignos_ (qui plus est, familier) pour parler d'une information non fiable.


Évidement : _craignos_ s'applique souvent (mais pas exclusivement) à une personne. Pour une source d'info, on dira _sujette à caution, peu sûre,_ _peu fiable, douteuse, suspecte,_ voire _louche_.


----------



## SergueiL

Gemmenita said:


> - Ne mets pas les pieds sur ce pont, il est sujet à caution.


Effet comique garanti : j'imagine un cadre financier la prononcer pendant un stage de cohésion d'entreprise au moment de traverser un pont de singe.


----------



## Gemmenita

Une excellente analyse éclaircissante de différence agrémentée d'un humour super sympa !
Merci infiniment _Chimel,_ _Piotr _et _Sergueil. _C'est tout à fait clair maintenant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Sergueil said:
			
		

> j'imagine un cadre financier la prononcer


----------

